# Iso - Outback 23Rs Or 21Rs



## jrhoads23

We live in SE Wisconsin and are in the market for an Outback 21RS or 23RS. We love the rear slide and bunks in the front. We want the model that has the queen bed as the bottom bunk (not sure if that is only available on 23RS).

Anyone have a nice one they are thinking of parting with?


----------



## thefulminator

I used to own a 21RS and both bunks are smaller than a twin.


----------



## Tourdfox

I believe the older say 2010-2011 ......not positive on the 230. The 280 had the Queen fold up bed. But only the one bed. There was no top bunk. Folding up the queen takes up all the wall space. The 2012 and up came with 2 bunks and like Fulminator says both smaller than a twin. Think this is true with the 230


----------



## thefulminator

Here is the 2008 Outback brochure which shows the bed dimensions for both models.

View attachment outback_08.pdf


----------

